# Mesa Tools Oceanside CA boring bars?



## Alan H. (Mar 29, 2017)

I ended up with these bars.  I understand that this outfit went out of business 20 years ago or more.  These are new old stock 3/8" shank bars, mostly C2 but one small HSS. 

I assume they were made in the USA.  Their appearance is good.  I am wondering if they are decent quality and what their relative value is.  For example, how might they compare to a Borite?


----------



## pstemari (Mar 29, 2017)

Do the angles look good? Have you tried taking a cut with them?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2017)

I had no idea there was another Mesa Tool & that old. The Mesa Tool that I know of makes great tools but they are in OR & don't seem to be a large mfg. I highly doubt they are the same co but I wonder if they are related somehow?

http://www.mesatool.com/


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 29, 2017)

Will, they are not related.  Just coincidence that the one in Oregon is called Mesa Tool, says the owner. 

I called Mesa Tool in Oregon and he told me that this one in Oceanside, CA had evaporated over twenty years ago.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2017)

Regardless, they look like quality made boring bars though!


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, they look very well made.  Maybe that is what put them under?  Hoping someone here knows a bit about them.


----------

